
Show HN: Loom – Quick Videos, Faster Than Typing - ergot
https://www.useloom.com
======
bradknowles
When you reincarnate "Clippy", that's not a good sign. Doesn't matter if you
call it Colleen, or whatever.

If you're going to make a website about a Chrome plugin, you might want to
either make it friendly to other browsers (like iOS), or at least warn people
on other browsers that this is a website about a Chrome plugin and won't work
on their browser.

------
yousry
Nice.

For my recordings under Linux I used a rather complex quadruple buffer to
record a cam, the desktop, a tablet and reproject the result in real-time into
a virtual environment.
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmnF2cYa4Co](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmnF2cYa4Co)).

------
thenomad
Is there a way to re-share these videos on YouTube or other video sites?

This looks like a neat tool, but it would definitely need that functionality
to be of much use to me!

